# How Many Here Would Be Interested In This?



## LarryP82052 (Nov 11, 2006)

*I have on hand some Lure Formulas I made years ago and sold on the market that made me some great money.Only reason I mention that is because I will post some of these just to give my part here to help all I can.I just wanted to make sure that you would welcome that type of post because fellows quite simply these lure recipes will make you a pile of money on building your new fur shed or that rifle you always wanted.Never ever have done this or offered but will only if you want me to,I assure you,it will be lure recipes that you would want to eep to yourself on your line because yor competition gets these and your line will have problems.Two lines next to each other sure dont need to be using the same scents for real good effectiveness.Let me know,Larry *


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

ok, larry... you are offering to share secrets that some of us could probably use. i have a lot of competition around and am trying to find any advantage i can find. and you are offering recipes that are not on the market...

ok, so what kind of answer do you want??? IF YOU ARE WILLING TO SHARE, I AM WILLING TO LISTEN!

and thank you. we all can learn something from others.

cya

:sniper:


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm all ears my friend. I'm always up for trying new lures. One ? though. This stuff wont stink up my garage or anything will it. Last time I did this sort of thing the smell got kinda ripe and the wife was not very impressed. lol.


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

I doubt you'll find anyone who wouldn't be interested in them......that is unless once you tell us...........you have to kill us 

lol
Smitty


----------

